# Which way should the toilet paper roll go on the holder?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

*Which Way Should the Toilet Paper Roll Go?*​
*Where does the free end come out?*

Over the top, coming toward you2291.67%Out from underneath28.33%


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Every man faces this battle. Which side are you on?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I am a OTT kind of guy!

LOL :rofl:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Had this conversation with my wife before we were married in October. She said from underneath. With out criticizing, I told her I felt it should come over the top because you can see the end as it presents itself as it comes up top, where as from under neath it can unroll to the floor before you know it. Depending on the roll dispenser location.

Her reasoning which I never heard, makes perfect sense form a parent perspective with kids. If if comes from over the top and kids clumsily pet, grab and unroll she found it would often unroll and end up strung from roll to floor. But from underneath it naturally always re-rolls itself. Something like that.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys in general will be OTT. The cleaning service for where I work is a guy and his wife. You can always tell who reloads the paper by which way it is going.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

TTF, maybe?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i use ott my mom says that if you use the other way it's hard to control the amount that comes off when you pull it,that's from a womens pov :rofl:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Too lazy to even put it on the roll.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

OTT for sure.

Prevent unwanted unrolling either way by squeezing the tube into an oval shape.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Under. If its over then a baby or a dog might just roll all of the dang thing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what do you use imp a cactus in the desert or drag it across the grass in the yard inquiring minds want to know :neener:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

-2015
-not using the 3 seashells


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

*OTT, or it is harder to tear the paper.*

*THE toilet paper for hemorrhoids!*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol now this is funny S###


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73983


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was young we used an old Sears or Montgomery Ward catalogue and I felt lucky people had advanced beyond corn cobs. Now people don't have anything better to do than to argue about the paper direction? :screwy:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pgandy said:


> When I was young we used an old Sears or Montgomery Ward catalogue and I felt lucky people had advanced beyond corn cobs. Now people don't have anything better to do than to argue about the paper direction? :screwy:



View attachment 73985


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

*Toilets in ancient Rome.*

*Not sure if you cleaned the sponge for yourself or for the next person.*


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, it should roll OFF the roll to be useful.....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

VERTICAL


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I hang out with enough old timers to know what those are for...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Blade said:


> I hang out with enough old timers to know what those are for...


yea but if they were using them they wouldn't be those colors :blink:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> VERTICAL


Actually there were two boxes of cobs. Use a brown one then a white one to see if you needed another brown one.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

*In a truly democratic society, the opinions of one are not forced on all.*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I work for a hotel, it's always OTT.

We tried TTF, it doesn't work.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

S_ _ T.........I thought the was a SS Forum.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I think if we were to settle this matter properly we would have to ask someone from loyalty, maybe the queen of England. I know in Lesotho a country in South Africa there is a King I think it is king Swati, but he has 9 wives and I think he is going for number 10 now so I am pretty sure in his house(palace) they should know the right direction for the toilet paper to come out.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I remember seeing only white cobs. But after 3/4 of a century my memory is not what it use to be.


----------



## oldasa (Apr 6, 2018)

If you'll read the caution label on the roll it will tell you that past age 80 OTT is manditory. At a certain age both a diminished loss of range movement and balance incurs resulting in injuries caused by falling off the toilet were due to the extra effort to find the end of the paper if the under the bottom mounting of the roll.

BTW Is there are reward for the someone starting a topic that ventures the a farthermost into the "off topic" section of this forum? This topic is very much a candidate in opinion.


----------

